
Marks of an Excellent PhD Thesis - EvgeniyZh
http://condensedconcepts.blogspot.com/2019/10/marks-of-excellent-phd-thesis.html
======
alimw
Christ, if all I'd needed was to know more about the thesis topic than my
advisor, I'd have been done on day two.

